#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-01
<jamalta> hi all
<DammitJim> hi jamalta 
<jamalta> DammitJim: hey, how's it going?
<DammitJim> it's going and you?
<jamalta> not too bad
<mstrgforc7> okay let see if this works
<mstrgforc7> calling all cats
<mstrgforc7> LOL
<mhall119> did it work?
<MichelleQ> um.  That's an interesting question to join in on.
<MichelleQ> Hello everyone!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-02
<chaynie> What's all this hoopla about a meeting tonight?
<MichelleQ> yes... meeting tonight
<jamalta> hi :)
<ghuru> hello all. long time!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-03
<X-Man> The meeting at 9:00 PM Right?
<itnet7> X-Man: yes
<itnet7> How are you btw
<X-Man> itnet7, Cool Thanks
<X-Man> itnet7, I have been not to good, I'm looking for a job.
<X-Man> itnet7, but this week, I used the link for UDS and I got my room for booked
<X-Man> itnet7, but this week, I used the link for UDS that you sent me and I got my room for booked
<itnet7> X-Man: sorry to hear that, I hope that you find some work soon
<itnet7> Sweet!
<itnet7> I am glad that that the link worked out for you!
<X-Man> itnet7, I'm going down early, when are you getting there
<itnet7> X-man not sure. It's only like an hour from my place so the weekend before I may just drive over if anyone wants to do some stuff
<jamalta> UDS is in oct. right?
<itnet7> jamalta: it's been moved to the first week in November
<itnet7> I am pretty sure
<X-Man> itnet7,  The weekend before is the wine and food festival at epcot
<itnet7> 31 October – 4 November, 2011
<jamalta> ah awesome!
<itnet7> X-Man: are you going to Epcot?
<jamalta> I'm glad I'll be able to make it this time, at least a few of the days.
<itnet7> Awesome jamalta !!
<X-Man> itnet7, I want to, it is a lot of fun
<X-Man> itnet7, I will be there Friday before UDS and I want to goto epcot Saturday
<itnet7> X-Man, Let me see if I am able to save up enough, and maybe I'll join you!
<itnet7> X-Man: last year, a few of us went to Islands of Adventure and Halloween Horror Nights
<X-Man> itnet7, I'm in the same boat, being out of work for a while has hurt the wallet.
<MichelleQ> shew, thought I was late.
<MichelleQ> X-Man: mhall119 & I could arrange a sitter and meet you for dinner that Saturday you're at Epcot, if you'd like
<MichelleQ> :-) 
<itnet7> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 01:00. The chair is itnet7.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<itnet7> Welcome to the Florida Team August 2nd Meeting
<itnet7> Here is a link to our agenda up on the LoCo Directory.
<itnet7> [LINK] http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/142/detail/
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/142/detail/ 
<itnet7> How's everyone doing?
<AndChat|> Howdy
<n3gbz> Good; you?
<MichelleQ> pretty good.   You, itnet7?
<itnet7> Hey there AndChat| good, n3gbz excellent, MichelleQ Awesome
 * mhall119 is here
<itnet7> :-)
<MichelleQ> :)
<itnet7> ping maxolasersquad dantalizing tiemonster|home zoopster cjohnston chaynie munz pak33m RoAkSoAx 
<himuraken> Pong
<itnet7> lol
<itnet7> Our First topic.....
<itnet7> [TOPIC] Ubuntu Global Jam - Chris Crisafulli (itnet7)
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Ubuntu Global Jam - Chris Crisafulli (itnet7) 
<itnet7> For those of you that have not had a chance to participate in a Global Jam
<itnet7> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam 
<itnet7> This years Ubuntu Global Jam will be happening over the 
<itnet7> weekend of September 2nd - 4th, 2011.
<itnet7> This is actually a time where the Ubuntu Community comes together and works
<itnet7> together online and in person to help make improvements to Ubuntu.
<itnet7> So far we have one event listed in the LD
<itnet7> mhall119 and cjohnston 
<itnet7> will be collaborating on the LoCo Directory during their "Community Web Jam"
<itnet7> [LINK] http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1056/detail/
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1056/detail/ 
<itnet7> mhall119: is that what the plan is?
<mhall119> loco-directory and also summit
<itnet7> Oh, cool!
<mhall119> and we might have the amazing jcastro joining us for his first event as a Florida LoCo member
<itnet7> Awesome!! On that page if you're interested in participating you're more than welcome to sign up
<mhall119> we'll also be working in IRC, so people who can't make it in person can join #ubuntu-website and work with us remotely
<itnet7> I will be e-mailing the list to encourage other events.
<itnet7> +1 mhall119 !
<MichelleQ> mhall119: what's the location you & cjohnston've decided on?
<mhall119> right now it's the Starbucks in lakeland, but if statik and jcastro want to attend it'll probably be moved to Orlando
<MichelleQ> okey doke
<itnet7> Lupine and I are probably going to do a little something too
<mhall119> if anybody else wants to hold a jam, really all you need is a buddy and a starbucks
<itnet7> and chuck of course
<itnet7> +1
<itnet7> Some of the different items that you can work on... Bugs, Testing, Upgrade Testing, Documentation, Translations, Packaging, or any Other type of contribution you can think of...
<mhall119> you can also find online-jams, and join up with some local friends to work with other people around the world
<itnet7> [TOPIC] Team Party - Michael Hall (mhall119)
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Team Party - Michael Hall (mhall119) 
<itnet7> [LINK] http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1084/detail/
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1084/detail/ 
<MichelleQ> come eat y'all - Nov. 5. My house
<mhall119> so in 2009 we held a big party at my and MichelleQ's house for the entire loco team
<mhall119> in 2010 we held a pizza party at UDS
<mhall119> this year we're planning to do another party at our house, the weekend after UDS finishes
<itnet7> On the LD page, do you want to add what you need for us to bring?
<mhall119> so if anybody is planning on travelling to Orlando for UDS (and you really should if you can), plan to come over to Lakeland the Saturday afterwards before you leave for home for some good fun and food
<MichelleQ> yes, please, itnet7
<MichelleQ> and also some slightly-intoxicated merry-go-rounding
<itnet7> so like last name A-D drinks, E-H, Chips, or potluck?
<itnet7> Sweet MichelleQ !
<mhall119> our parties are family-friendly, people will be bringing spouses and children, and you're encouraged to bring yours too
<MichelleQ> itnet7: yeah, pretty much.  The plan is that we're going to BBQ again
<MichelleQ> if everyone else can do sides or desserts, that'd be perfect
<mhall119> last names ending in "Trevino" should bring tandori chicken and samosas
<itnet7> Awesome, We're looking forward to it!
<itnet7> ROFL
<MichelleQ> mhall119: ROFL
<MichelleQ> also, if you have dietary restrictions (looking at you pak33m) let me know. 
<MichelleQ> and I'll do my best to make those accommodations happen
<itnet7> I think I'll refrain from my diet that day :-)
<itnet7> [TOPIC] Open Topic
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Open Topic 
<mhall119> [TOPIC] Welcome Jorge Castro (jcastro) to Florida!
<MichelleQ> woot!
<itnet7> [TOPIC] Welcome Jorge Castro (jcastro) to Florida!
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Welcome Jorge Castro (jcastro) to Florida! 
<mhall119> glad you're here, please accept this tropical storm as a token of our appreciation
<MichelleQ> bwahahah
<itnet7> Is the weather that bad?
<mhall119> you know he's watching local weather and thinking "I left michigan for this?"
<itnet7> lol
<himuraken> Not in winter he wont
<mhall119> itnet7: we're supposed to get hit this weekend
<himuraken> XD
<mhall119> himuraken: true
<mhall119> but then again, everyone from Michigan will be here in the winter anyway
<itnet7> I can't believe I finally come back to visit NJ, and they have a Heat Wave
<mhall119> lol
<himuraken> Epic
<itnet7> All the years I lived up here I can't ever remember saying it was HOT, until yesterday and today :-P
<MichelleQ> 99* here yesterday
<mhall119> and coming from a Floridian, that's saying something
<itnet7> Yeah
<itnet7> Is everyone planning to attend UDS?
<X-Man> yes
<X-Man> +1
<n3gbz> yes
<MichelleQ> more-or-less
<mhall119> I haven't heard if my team will be going, but I plan on attending somehow
<jamz3243> I can't but I might start a hangout on plus
<itnet7> jamz3243: Sweet!!
<itnet7> good idea
<jamz3243> thanks ^^
<mhall119> does anybody not know what UDS is?
<MichelleQ> if any of your wives/SOs are interested, ubuntu-women (the ones here for UDS) will be having a dinner here at the house mid-week, too.
<itnet7> Oh, I did have some links set aside let me add them to mootbot
<itnet7> [LINK] http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://uds.ubuntu.com/ 
<itnet7> would you like to talk a bit about it mhall119 ?
<mhall119> um, sure
<mhall119> so UDS is a week where almost everybody involved in Ubuntu gets together in the same place to talk about what needs to be done for the next release
<mhall119> Oct 31 -> Nov 4 they will be holding UDS in Orlando
<mhall119> anybody who can get themselves there can attend for free
<mhall119> it's not a conference, like SELF or OSCON, the primary focus of the sessions at UDS are planning features and development plans
<mhall119> it's a great way to see what's happening in the world of Ubuntu development, how it all happens, how the Canonical the company interacts with community contributors, and just generally meet some really amazing people
<mhall119> if you can make it at all, one day or all week, I really encourage you to attend
<itnet7> [LINK][LINK]https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-P
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received: [LINK]https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-P 
<mhall119> in Orlando they will be planning for Ubuntu 12.04, which will be released in April of 2012
<itnet7> 12.04 being the LTS release
<mhall119> itnet7: did I miss anything?
<itnet7> right?
<mhall119> yes, 12.04 should be the next long term support release
<mhall119> there's only 6 months between the planning at UDS and the release, so you'll be able to see everything from start to finish
<itnet7> Awesome
<itnet7> erictee: are you able to attend UDS this year?
<erictee> probably only two days
<itnet7> *just tryting to get an idea of who's able to go
<X-Man> Is the Florida team hosting a welcome party or helping out in anyway?
<X-Man> for UDS
<itnet7> X-Man: Have any ideas?
<erictee> Is Jorge Castro part of our group now
<MichelleQ> X-Man: we haven't discussed it at this point, but I'd be willing to help organize, if someone has a good idea for it
<itnet7> erictee: he's moved to Florida for at least a year
<itnet7> and he's joined the team
<erictee> Awesome
<itnet7> MichelleQ: We can add that to our next team meeting agenda
<itnet7> that way we can have a chance to come up with some good ideas :-)
<MichelleQ> itnet7: perfect
<mhall119> sounds good
<n3gbz> monthly meetings or bi-weekly?
<itnet7> n3gbz: we are going to resume our bi-weekly meeting schedule
<n3gbz> 1st and 3rd Tuesday, right?
<itnet7> n3gbz: Yes, from 9pm - 10pm
<itnet7> I will add the meetings to the LoCo Directory and I will update the IRC topic as soon as we are done this evening
<itnet7> Is it better to e-mail the reminder the day before the meeting? or a week?
<MichelleQ> i have no preference either way
<n3gbz> day before - 
<itnet7> cool
<itnet7> I will e-mail the list, about our next meeting, since we would like to try and get some good ideas on a potential UDS event
<itnet7> X-Man: last year there was some talk about some of the team wanting to do crew
<X-Man> itnet7,  to do crew?
<itnet7> Each day at UDS
<itnet7> they have a group of people called Crew
<itnet7> two of them go around and change the room listings for each session
<itnet7> and 1 or 2 of them monitor the video camera's in recorded sessions
<itnet7> They also help out wherever needed.
<itnet7> Traditionally it has been sponsored people that do "Crew" duty
<itnet7> but last year some people were mentioning they might like to volunteer to help during UDS
<itnet7> I don't know if Canonical would really want us to do that, but if anyone really wanted to help out in that way we can ask
<itnet7> Well if no one else has anything...
<MichelleQ> It might be nice to at the very least let them know that if additional crew is needed, Fl. Team is willing to pitch in
<itnet7> Definitely
<itnet7> Oh, before I forget
<itnet7> I want to post the link for the Discounted Rate
<itnet7> [LINK]https://resweb.passkey.com/Resweb.do?mode=welcome_ei_new&eventID=3118055
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received: https://resweb.passkey.com/Resweb.do?mode=welcome_ei_new&eventID=3118055 
<n3gbz> itnet7: will you be there at uds all week again?
<itnet7> n3gbz: I am pretty sure I will be
<itnet7> I have to change the dates on my work calendar once I get back
<n3gbz> I will probably be there entire week again
<itnet7> n3gbz: cool
<MichelleQ> I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again
<n3gbz> me too; glad I met so many last year
<itnet7> me too
<cjohnston> o/
<itnet7> hey there cjohnston !
<X-Man> itnet7, one idea for the Welcome Party could be like Hawaiian Luau
<cjohnston> umm.. on the last subject, last uds I was the crew chief.. I may be as well this time, so if your interested in crewing, let me know and I'll atleast pass it along
<itnet7> sounds good
<itnet7> X-Man: that sounds like a good idea
<MichelleQ> X-Man: interesting idea!
<itnet7> X-Man: but we have to learn from last year... only like 60 people signed up for the pizza party but we had a lot more come
<cjohnston> i guess i have to scroll back to see about the party
<itnet7> we went through how many pizza's MichelleQ ?
<MichelleQ> oh, lord, like 100
<itnet7> cjohnston: we are just brainstorming a bit
<MichelleQ> I could have kissed the manager at dominos
<n3gbz> maybe tacos this year (for Jcastro)
<itnet7> MichelleQ: Yeah, they were pretty flexible
<jcastro> \o/ tacos!
<cjohnston> jcastro!
<itnet7> :-)
<cjohnston> jcastro when does Jill move?
<MichelleQ> I'm inclined to go with snack foods....
<jcastro> cjohnston:  a week or so, but then we're going to austin for a week
<cjohnston> ic
<MichelleQ> jcastro: be sure to bring her with to the Nov. 5 shindig!
<jcastro> nod
<itnet7> Allrighty then, We covered the Global Jam, and the Party... anything else for this meeting?
<cjohnston> uggh.. stop reminding me about the global jam
<itnet7> lol, cjohnston !
<cjohnston> i need to make phone clalse
<cjohnston> calls 
<cjohnston> but first i need to find 5 minutes
<itnet7> Well, for Mootbot's sake, I'm going to issue and endmeeting
<itnet7> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 02:00.
<cjohnston> no! lol
<MichelleQ> lol
<itnet7> Sorry :-)
<itnet7> ROFL
<akgraner> I <3 y'alls meetings
<itnet7> ty akgraner !
 * akgraner wants to move to FL
<cjohnston> yay
<cjohnston> c'mon down
<X-Man> itnet7,  I'm going to think more about party ideas
<itnet7> X-Man: Awesome! Feel free to start a discussion on the Mailing list so we can all kick around ideas
<akgraner> I just told pgraner I wanted to move to be part of the LoCo team - he just called me loco
<itnet7> RROFL
<cjohnston> nice
<itnet7> jcastro: did you get any Miami Ink yet?
<X-Man> itnet7,  which location did you have the last party? and how many was able to fit in that location?
<jcastro> heh no
<MichelleQ> akgraner: I have a comfy couch!
<itnet7> X-Man: we were able to use the Plenary Session main room
<itnet7> We would have to ask for permission again first, but we might be able to do it again
<MichelleQ> X-Man: the plenary room was large enough to hold the entire UDS attendee-body
<X-Man> MichelleQ,  Great, I have been wanting to go to UDS for a long time and I could go last year and I want to help throw a killer welcome party.
<itnet7> X-Man: It was "Pizza and a Movie" night!
<itnet7> last year
<akgraner> MichelleQ, be careful what you wish for...
<itnet7> rofl akgraner !
<MichelleQ> X-Man: can use all the help we can get!
<X-Man> itnet7, Yea I could come last year.
<MichelleQ> akgraner: I'd be thrilled.  ;-)
<X-Man> MichelleQ, I have my room booked and I will be there early.
<MichelleQ> awesome.  Let's stay in touch. :-)
<akgraner> MichelleQ, thanks!
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: || Our Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, August 16th, 9:00 pm EST || Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/151/detail/ || Team Website: http://www.ubuntu-fl.org || Florida LoCo Team Party Coming Soon, check out: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1084/detail/ for more information!
<X-Man> itnet7, Did the Hotel charge to use the plenary room?  Or did you just ask permission to use it?
<itnet7> X-Man: They did not charge us for use of the room. We asked Marianna (from Canonical) if she could make sure it was alright to use it
<itnet7> If we come up with another good idea, we will need to ask again
<itnet7> I think we did a good job with the clean up and everything last time
<MichelleQ> itnet7: we didn't have to worry about clean-up
<itnet7> MichelleQ: lol
<MichelleQ> We packed up the food, and set all the trash to the side, and as I went to locate a dumpster, the hotel staff whisked it all away
<itnet7> Oh, sweet
<MichelleQ> Caribe was *wonderful*
<itnet7> I just meant we didn't leave it in a big mess
<MichelleQ> no, we didn't thoroughly trash the joint.  :-)
<itnet7> I forgot they picked it up for us
<itnet7> gonna get some sleep now
<itnet7> We might go to Bear Mountain, NY in the morning
<itnet7> :-)
<MichelleQ> have fun!
<itnet7> When I get back I'll share out the pictures of our Adventures :-)
<itnet7> MichelleQ: ttfn
<X-Man> itnet7,  have fun!
<itnet7> X-Man: thanks!!
<jcastro> there's serious lightning going on today!
<mhall119> jcastro: welcome to Florida
<mhall119> we call this "summer"
<jamalta> jcastro: how long are you in FL for?
<mhall119> a year
<jamalta> oh so he's moved to FL? cool!
<jamalta> that reminds me, i haven't mentioned it here, but we're moving back as well :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-04
<DammitJim> mhall119 or MichelleQ , ping
<MichelleQ> what's up, DammitJim
<MichelleQ> ?
<DammitJim> I wanted to let you guys know that I went ahead and ordered a new A/C
<MichelleQ> oh good.  :-) 
<DammitJim> I talked to a couple of guys and they said that one can refill with R22 or 134a
<DammitJim> but you still need to figure out where the refrigerant leaked out
<DammitJim> and if there is a leak in the radiator coils, that's not easy to fix
<DammitJim> I have someone's number here in Orlando if you want to recharge it
<MichelleQ> it's gonna have to wait for a bit, but eventually, yeah
<DammitJim> cool
<himuraken> Which release is Qimo 2 based off of?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-05
<mhall119> himuraken: it's based off of 10.04
<reya276> mhall119, hey
<reya276> mahll119, do you remember that mysql CLI function to create a new DB from an existing one. I've been looking for it allover the web but I can't find it.
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: y'all subject is outdated ;)
<mhall119> pace_t_zulu: it happens
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: thought you'd appreciate a heads up
<pace_t_zulu> hmmm
<pace_t_zulu> i am looking at it now and it doesn't look outdated ... what is wrong with me?
<pace_t_zulu> weird
<bluebomber> Hey, everyone!
<crashsystems> btw anyone in this channel hear of http://convergence.io/ yet? I was at the defcon talk where it was announced yesterday, and it looks really interesting.
<mhall119> crashsystems: nope, how was/is defcon by the way?
<crashsystems> defcon was fun
<mhall119> what was it like *not* being the most security paranoid person in a room?
<crashsystems> not sure if I was not or not
<crashsystems> after all, I only connected my laptop to the net via USB tether to my phone and a vpn to Sweden 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-06
<mhall119> I'm sure everyone there had a VPN or SSH tunnel
<mhall119> I mean, what kind of fool would connect to public wifi provided by a hacker's convention
<crashsystems> mhall119: plenty of kinds of fool would use public wifi
<pace_t_zulu> i took y'alls topic "Please add agenda items"
<maxolasersquad_h> Anyone around to answer a quick networking question.
<Deamosseraph> im slightly around..whats up?
<maxolasersquad_h> Thanks Deamosseraph.  I found my answer.
<maxolasersquad_h> I'm wiring a cat5 jack in my house.  Couldn't remember if I should do A/B, A/A, or B/B.  I'm going with A/A.
<Deamosseraph> I usually use 568/B on both
<Deamosseraph> it doesnt really matter as long as you use the same on both sides
<maxolasersquad_h> Yeah, that's what I couldn't remember.  I'm pretty sure I did my other jacks A/A, so I'm going to continue with that.
<maxolasersquad_h> The jack is wired up and working properly.
<Deamosseraph> rock on
<Deamosseraph> congrats
<Deamosseraph> I always hate having to RJ-45 up my cat 5
<bluebomber> A very late update on our launch event at USF: http://mnachtig.blog.usf.edu/?p=246
<bluebomber> Our Natty launch event*
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-07
<mhall119> http://www.readfeeder.net/ woot!
<mhall119> chaynie: ^^
<zus> hello everyone 
<mhall119> hey zus 
<zus> hey mhall119  how ya been?
<tiemonster> ~~
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-07-29
<japanized> i wanna learn Java programming under Ubuntu OS.
<japanized> but i do not know how to start up
<japanized> can you give me some tips?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-07-31
<locodir-user> is this channel active?
<locodir-user>  is this channel active?
<thinkjson> long time no see
<thinkjson> mhall119: hello sir
<mhall119> hi thinkjson 
<thinkjson> how's life?
<mhall119> busy, but good
<thinkjson> busy *is* good ;)
<thinkjson> I'm reacquainting myself with Ubuntu after 2 years in the Mac fold
<thinkjson> a LOT has changed :)
<mhall119> ah, welcome back my prodigal son :)
<thinkjson> thank you thank you
<mhall119> yeah, lots has changed in teh past 2 years
<thinkjson> good to see some familiar nicks
<thinkjson> seems like most of the old crew is still hanging
<mhall119> some, we've lost some folks to the west-coast
<mhall119> it's been pretty quite lately, to be honest, though the south florida guys have been active
<DammitJim> omg, the channel is alive!
<thinkjson> mhall119: what, if any, git gui would you recommend? I used SourceTree on OS X.
<mhall119> thinkjson: I don't have one, I'm still primarily a bzr user
<mhall119> DammitJim: I know, crazy huh?
<DammitJim> lol.. hope all is well with the family, mhall119 
<mhall119> DammitJim: for the most part, how about yours?
<thinkjson> ah, that makes sense
<DammitJim> mhall119, for the most part doing well...
<DammitJim> thanks
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-27
<JollyRgrs> anyone else use OpenConnect or know why it is installed but doesn't show up in network-manager GUI (it operates fine from terminal)
<mhall119> ahoneybun: how's Akademy?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-28
<maikol1> quien al chat
<maikol1> quien para hablar
<ahoneybun> mhall119: going very well getting some qml learning going on
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-29
<balloons> ahoneybun, when do you fly back?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-30
<ahoneybun> balloons: saturday
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-31
<DammitJim> anyone here have experience with a place that can recover hard drive data?
<mhall119> DammitJim: not a place, but I've used the photorec tool to recover files from failing drives many times
<DammitJim> photorec?
<DammitJim> I"m creating an image with ddrescue
<mhall119> DammitJim: it's part of the testdisk package in Ubuntu
<DammitJim> but I don't think I have enough room on this hard drive
<mhall119> it'll recover images from a disk image
<mhall119> do you have another drive you can recover files to?
<DammitJim> yeah, about that... I tried using ubuntu-rescue-remix, but couldn't create a usb drive to run it
<DammitJim> this hard drive is 2TB
<mhall119> never heard of that remix before
<DammitJim> I'll need something larger than that
<mhall119> how much data was on it?
<DammitJim> not much... maybe 50GB
<mhall119> it's recommended to use dd to create an image file of the drive, but if you don't have space for that it's not strictly necessary, you just need space to put the recovered files
<DammitJim> yeah, I'm just afraid I'll mess up the drive even more
<mhall119> it's good practice to use dd to create an image, because every time you access a failing drive you can potentially destroy data
<DammitJim> then we send it to a recovery place and they say they can't get anything back
<DammitJim> right mhall119 ... that's my fear
<mhall119> but, if you don't have any better options, you can still give that a try
<mhall119> if the drive is working enough to be read at least
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-05
<mhall119> ahoneybun: btw, our meetup group should be setup under the /pro/ubuntu account again
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> Chris got it
<mhall119> he's been refunded, according to our meetup rep
<ahoneybun> tbh that was way too close of a call
<mhall119> yeah, I know, balls got dropped and critical people were on holidays
<ahoneybun> I in no way blame you or anything 
<ahoneybun> just need to make sure you know
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ^
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-06
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I know :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-01
<beyker1> alguien es mujer
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-30
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> @AdamOutler how do you feel about vdsl2 technology? I'm thinking of dropping Comcast 250/10 in favor of century link vdsl 100/60
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Well I guess the question goes to everyone
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> It's generally more reliable.  You get exactly what you pay for instead of what's available.  I'd expect it to be faster all-around than Comcast at a faster speed.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Less conversions, higher fidelity signal and dedicated channels means you get a much better connection. I'd be using anything else if my HOA wasn't forking over 6million dollars/year that I'd be wasting if I did.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Cool. That's what I was thinking
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I was a bit effy on CenturyLink as a company but can't hurt to try
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Especially if they have a trial
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I can sign up month to month for that line and test it out before I drop Comcast.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> So I'd have both isps for a short time
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> The 60 up sounds very tempting
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Before  you terminate, make sure to talk to comcast and let them know they will only keep you if they meet your pricing demands.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> It's actually not about pricing
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> They will go substantially cheaper and there is a bot available that will negotiate your price.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> My Docsis 3.1 modem can't keep a signal locked
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> It's always about price.  I'd buy a crappy service for $5 per month as a backup.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I got best buy to give me a second sb8200 and it still happens
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I started a spreadsheet to keep track of the outages
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Comcast sees the modem go offline but can't find the issue.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I think it's a line problem and arris support says it is too
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Did you talk to comcast?  They had me talk to tier1,2,3 customer service.  I exposed the fact that thier dudes were closing tickets without actually doing the work.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Yea. I tried multiple times. They came out once.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I tried a different jack and it grabs a downstream but no upstream
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I think the dmarc is having problems
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> I would schedule them for Saturday when you are home.  They may take 2 weeks to get out there.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Probably.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> And I'm just done dealing with it if vdsl will be more stable
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Everything outside your wall is their responsibility.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I can live with 100mb over 250 down. I'm on a vpn most the time anyways
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Yup. They came out while I was home on a Saturday
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Showed him modem logs.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> He agreed it was dropping but signals looked good at the moment
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> I'd schedule them to come out for saturday and they would come out and I'd make sure to waste as much of their time as possible showing them details about my experience and my thoughts on them closing tickets without working on it.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> "intermittant".
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Someone in your neighborhood has an old TV and it's their job to figure that out.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> He told me to keep track of times and then give them the report.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Which I'll do, but at the same time, vdsl is sounding tempting for the advantagea dsl has over cable
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Except for the lower speed
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Do you know how vdsl latency compares to Docsis?
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> no.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> I know its faster
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Your problem is that they are overloaded.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I think it went south when I got a Docsis 3.1 modem
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> And I did that to get away from the Intel puma chipset on the 6190
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> going good for me.  They recently filled all my channels.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I have 33 channels on the down. So only one channel for 3.1
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> tell the rep that you need to reprovision your modem when you call.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Usually you have 4.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> that's right.  You said you only had 1.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Aaris claims upstream shouldnt be below 45db
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I am up to 5 TB this weekend (6 TB total this month)
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> have you used my special zero server?
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> @al
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> @govatent go by Comcast rules.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Not yet, been pulling down my whole NextCloud backup
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> That's all that matters.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Y U NO TAKE MY ZEROs?
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> @KMyers are you on gig?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @govatent, Yes and as Comcast is wanting to not honor the terms of our original agreement and try to tell me that I am at fault, I am being a bit of a dick right now
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> https://twitter.com/KeithIMyers/status/1023247101160030208
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> What's the upload speed on it?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> They say 35 mbps but I get around 45 normally
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I noticed aside from the gig plan, no other package offers more than above 10 mb up
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I know, which sucks
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Which the 60 mb up CenturyLink is offering is even more temping
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Assuming the signal works out
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I am in a fight right now with Comcast that may end up in arbitration as they lied to me. They told me that I would have no data cap on my account when I upgraded in April. It turns out that was a complete lie.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I spoke to Comcast when I noticed the mistake, at first they did not want to do anything but their tone changed when they found out that I have a recording of the call. They even had me go to the local Comcast office to play it back to the manager there
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Their tone has changed in the last few days however, they are refusing to honor the deal, saying that I must have been confused and as they do not have a code for free unlimited data, it is now my problem
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> BBB complaint.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> No, the BBB really has no power at all, Comcast seems to thrive on bad reviews and complaints. I am actually going to the FTC, FCC and a few consumer rights groups. I am also exploring arbitration
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I say give em hell
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I'm already on their 1tb datacap
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> And if I make the jump to centurylink there is also a 1tb datacap
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> What's funny is Comcast may not have a code for free unlimited data cap but sure as heck have a code for paid unlimited data
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @govatent, Actually that is true however as I keep pointing out, that is not exactly my problem
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Yes!!!
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Cortana is awesome!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-31
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @KMyers I’m bringing you something
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi what about me!!!???
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> I gotta have my cheerwine fix! I'm starting to get the shakes!
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @RazPi - when are you back in Florida?
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> I’m just over an hour away from home I have a doctors appt at 2:30
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Your driving back?
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Yeah, waiting out the storm but it won’t quit
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> Did you bring me cheerwine???
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> I’m flyers my out on the second for a week or so
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> There’s two cases I’m sure there’s enough to share 😊
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> (Especially if you want to drive me down to Miami so we can hang out, my maintenance light is on)
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> You could take the tri rail
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> This is true, I’ll see if I can pack up the cases
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> No! Don't give him ideas!
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Man it started pouring hard I might just have to run
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Don't do anything unsafe
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi are you south in Broward?
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> (Location, lon: -80.611144, lat: 27.959024)
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> Or are you still North?
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, okay, I just wanted to see if I was about to hit that rain, lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-01
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> (Location, lon: -104.895968, lat: 39.637627)
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> ;P
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I hate you. I wish I were there
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Got a motherboard.
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> which one?
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> ... is that the same one i got on the way back? i actually can't remember
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> what chip did you get?
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> I didn't get a CPU yet.
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Doing this in stages.
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> ah, gotcha
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> i've no complaints about ryzen at all
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Yep I could have gotten a case but it was a thin choice.
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Not much in stock.
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> for reference, i got a 1500x
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> the thing screams
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> GPU?
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> originally the same 750
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> What?
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> I'm in Intel and Naif land.
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Nvidia
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> i originally had the same gtx  750, now i have a 970
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Ah NVIDIA
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> yep
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @KMyers I may be heading over later than earlier, something came up but I'll still be coming over tomorrow
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> That might work out given its a weekday?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @RazPi, It should
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers might have to invert that, you at home today?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - yes
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/93qnm5/we_had_a_security_incident_heres_what_you_need_to/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers heading down now
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-02
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze and @AdamOutler - I was victorious
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Oh?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, They went back and listened to that call I played over the weekend and came up with an offer that I accepted.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> What was the offer?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Basically account credits until April of 2020 to pay for the unlimited data
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I thought you didn't want to accept credit
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I wanted unlimited internet, I did not care how they did it. Basically they are going to bill me monthly for it and issue monthly credit to negate the cost of the add-on
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah gotcha
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I was not going to accept a one time credit to make me go away
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> They were also horrified by that call
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi - I sense a business opportunity - https://www.amazon.com/Cheerwine-Cherry-Soda-12-Cans/dp/B00T3KR7UO/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&qid=1533224327&sr=8-1&keywords=cheerwine&linkCode=ll1&tag=strongpassword09-20&linkId=70aabbd99ab49fc3654cf5ce81425c27&language=en_US
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Hm . That's about the price I paid when you decide out the boxes of twelve
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> About 10usd
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Wait no
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> You're right!
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> It was about 10 for two
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> I do need to check Wal-Mart
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I did see it at least once
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I'm in New York now
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> I think you made a wrong turn when leaving North Carolina
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Haha
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> No joke
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> interesting. Pixel C boots to a dead robot and no command.
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Can't but a new image on it wit hthe error FAILED (remote: unsupported command)
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, That happened to me on the 6P before. I booted it I to recovery and from there rebooted and it was fine
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> It's booting into Android Recovery which does not exist on Stock Android.
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Right now it's wiping itself from unlocking and relocking the bootloader.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Android recovery does exist on stock Android
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> It gives you 'No Command' and a dead robot.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Press all 3 buttons briefly to enter. It is either all 3 or up and down
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> No luck,
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Still had No Command.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> We're you running an official build or a aftermarket ROM
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Official Build.
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> It was working last time I used the tablet.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> You can call the Pixel help number
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-03
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Fixed it.
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Sweet
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Gosh it's nice to have a reponsive phone
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Everything is snapoy
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Even after loaded down with the usual programs, and the 3d doesn't strain
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> And that battery
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi welcome to the essential club
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/08/fcc-gives-google-fiber-and-new-isps-faster-access-to-utility-poles/ is he trying to throw us off?
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> So @Ivoriesablaze and @RazPi has the essential phone?
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> And @KMyers broke down and got one
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Switched from the Samsung?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Got what?
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> He still has it, but he also has the essential... You know him
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> I might get my Pixel XL back as it seems to be shutting down on my boss for some reason.
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> Join us
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> One of us
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> I have a phone I'm paying for soooo.
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> One e of us
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> One of us
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> One of us
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> I got it for $250 on prime day, how could I refuse
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> You can do that
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> Working from home today
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> Also, that's way south than where I usually go lol
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Then you can disregard that
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I hope this looks nicely company on everyone else's screen
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> No complaints here
<floridagram-bot2> <chuckr> Picture a from Detroit?
<floridagram-bot2> <chuckr> Where are pictures from?
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> @chuckr queens NY
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> @KMyers What was that vr headset we went to miami for?
<floridagram-bot2> <chuckr> Cool
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> It's good to be back on android
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-04
<floridagram-bot2> <SivaMachina> https://youtu.be/-O_MjXbX3VA
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I'm almost on the border of Canada and all I can say is wow.. everyone sure looks.. Canadian
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> OMG it's good to be on Android again
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Aaaaaugh
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaugh
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> It's just hitting me how much I couldn't do with my iphone
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Over and over again
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> An iPhone feels like a Nokia with a Canon camera strapped to it's back
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> The brick nokia
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> An Android feels like a smaller laptop
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I need to keep complaining
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> This is a bit entertaining
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi - The price on the 360 camera dropped again - https://www.amazon.com/Essential-360-Degree-Camera-Phone/dp/B074MVQMSP/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&qid=1533396615&sr=8-3&keywords=essential+phone+camera&linkCode=ll1&tag=strongpassword09-20&linkId=72e44587a0b95e2d55e6cf84ee40f978&language=en_US
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> hnnnngh amazon needs to stay out of my wallet xD
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> @KMyers Do you think its possible to set up my emacs as a full screen dev environment on android
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> without losing android?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Termux would do it
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I have a tablet with a bluetooth keyboard and I'm considering it as a short term coding draft
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I don't think termux does gui emacs but hm..
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> How would I map the capslock to ctrl like I do on every system?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Oh, you want the GUI version
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> $39?????
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsOnAndroid
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> ....gah still can't justify it
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Yes
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I could still do terminal if I can remap the key
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I don't really use the gui features all that much, just the nyancat
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> wow I didn't realize termux was so much more than just a terminal
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Termux is essentially a full distribution in a chroot
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> this is amazing
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I could have a minimal g++/gcc install
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> does it have cmake?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Just keep in mind that compiling on a mobile processor is not always fun
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi, If it is not in their repos, you can get it from another source, so yes
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I think I want to use it as mainly a study tool
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> run basic programs and algorithms, practice my templates
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Try it out, the worst thing that could happen is you uninstall it
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi - yes, cmake is in Termux, just tested it
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Sweet! Thank you
<floridagram-bot2> <Abrerr> Lol that's awesome
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @Abrerr, If you think that is awesome, you should see what Crostini on ChromeOS can do
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I would really need to check out emacs inferior buffer mode for running and debugging programs
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> without swapping windows
<floridagram-bot2> <Abrerr> @KMyers, I have my Acer c720 converted back to chrome os
<floridagram-bot2> <Abrerr> Will it work with any version?
<floridagram-bot2> <Abrerr> Is this channel public or by invitation?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> No, I dont think it will work with the 720, at least not in the near future.
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> @Abrerr, It should be public.
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> https://t.me/joinchat/Bpq8Fzxvf9hDVTN51iNcrw
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> That will work.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> That is gorgeous
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> It was pretty down there!
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Agreed
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> nothing says canada like a giant beaver
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> Do you guys think these are any good? (https://www.amazon.com/Anker-Headphones-Lightweight-Resolution-Waterproof/dp/B0756T7R5T?tag=slicinc-20&ascsubtag=84a1db0a983f11e899b6363f2c00ba5d0INT&keywords=B0756T7R5T&qid=1533185939&sr=8-1&ref=mp_s_a_1_1)
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> My lg tones broke and LG won't repair them or offer me anything in return for a new pair
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @govatent, Anker has been getting some impressive reviews. But more importantly @govatent - did you buy them with a credit card and does your card issuer have purchase protection or extended warranty. They may replace it for you
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> that's not a bad idea.
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> it's been about 2 years now.
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> i used one of the chase freedom cards
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-05
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Whaaaaat
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> What the heck.
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I keep sipping but I still can't believe what I'm drinking
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi, Good/Bad?
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Raspberry is a little vague so a little bland but goid
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Good
<floridagram-bot2> <SivaMachina> Tim's brought to you by Campbell's.
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> @KMyers It's so hard to pick an epg
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> RPGs on the family library's
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I keep thinking I should add Dragon Quest VIII to the library too hlbut don't k ow if I'll hate it
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I think I added thr zoombinis so everyone should see that
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> Zoombinis?
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Logic puzzling game
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Buttzville.
<floridagram-bot2> <SivaMachina> New Jersey for you.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Nobody deserves that harsh of a punishment
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler what Surface do you have?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-07-29
<maxolasersquad> Is anyone else planning on going to BarCamp Tampa?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-08-03
<pikachuAB> hey guys
<pikachuAB> I am a student...and want to start contributing into open source. Would be great if someone help me to start
